# UDM & G220 vs Ford Fiesta MK5............



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all...............:wave:

This detail was completed some weeks back but I just didn't get around to uploading it onto DW so this morning I thought I would write it up as it was an enjoyable day working as a larger 'team'............:thumb:

One of my friend's has always been interested in what I do and has bought some various products for his own car as well, trouble is that he changes his cars just as much as I change my Flip-Flops.............

I had detailed Kevin's VW GOlf MK3 sometime ago and it was one of the first one's I ever did and since then things have moved on:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=51489

Now Kevin's own car wouldn't be the victim on this detail, his wife's Ford Fiesta MK5 was chosen as in Kevin's word's 'it had never been cleaned'............:doublesho

The plan was to turn the car around in a short time period with all three of us working on it but mainly Kevin doing most of the work while Jules and I helped out here and there, so this was the car at around 8.30AM:




























Someone had been polishing / waxing badly:































































































































One tired and dusty Engine Bay:





































Nothing too major but with three of us it should be easy enough...........

*The Detail Process*

First job on the list was to attack the wheels so we resorted to a small group of products to clean the wheels ended up using Megs Wheel Brightner, AS Tardis, Wheel Schmitt, Megs Large Brush and a Detailer Wheel Brush:



















So Kev stepped up to the plate and applied Megs Wheel Brightner first:










Worked with the Megs Large Brush:










Then with the Wheel Schmitt:










A little more Wheel Brightner where required:










Then out with the Detailer Brush:










Quick rinse:










Flipp the wheel round and back to the Wheel Brightner:










Then the Wheel Schmitt:










And then the Detailer Brush:










Tyre side walls scrubbed with the Megs Large Brush:










And rinsed inside and out:



















The wheel was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










Poorboys Wheel Sealant applied via and applicator pad:



















Then buffed off to a nice shine:





































While the wheel was off Kev turned his attention to the wheel arch rinsing first:




























Megs APC applies in certain areas:










Aggitated with the Megs Large Brush:










And rinsed:










To leave the following:










The other arches and wheels were then attacked as follows - Driver's Side Rear Arch Before:










After:










Passenger Side Front - Before:










After:










Passenger Side Rear - Before:










After:










The car was washed using Power Craft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Zaino Z7 Show Car Wash, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts:

Forgot to take a picture but I am guessing for the regular readers you know what it looks like..............:wall:

Jules then wanted to get involved so the car was rinsed first:





































I then took over to concentrate on some key dirt areas - Petrol Cap:










Door Shuts:





































Boot Shut:










Then with the engine running I blasted off some of that dust:



















Megs APC was applied:










And aggitated with the Detailer Brush:



















Then rinsed:



















Kev then took over to foam the car:




























Jules then attacked the door shuts and boot shut with some Megs APC and a Detailer Brush:














































Jules then re-foamed the car:




























And what a big bubble this was:










Then out with the Lambswool Wash Mitt's and into the wash solution:










Washed a few panels:



















Then into the rinse bucket:










This was then rinsed off:



















The car was then clayed with some Elite Yellow Clay and Megs Last Touch:



















Another quick wash:










And rinse:










Then Jules went around the car with some Megs Last Touch:










And out with the Waffle Weave Drying Towels:




























The Fiesta was then put inside and Jules at this point working her magic with Henry on the carpets:




























Megs Carpet Cleaner was used where required, oh and some tea ofcourse:










The boot was vacced out and the parcel shelf:



















Megs Carpet Cleaner, Microfibre Mitt and Megs Slide Lock Brush was then used on the interior:










And Vacced:










Kev taped up the car ready for paintwork correction:










Now we planned to both use the machines today as it was a good opportunity for Kev to have a spin on a DA and it would half the time for me to go around the car so to break Kev in nicely I taped up the bonnet and split it into two:




























So Kev took the G220 and I worked on the UDM, now we played with some combinations first as always working with a 3M Polishing Pad and some Menz FF which did little, then onto a Megs Polishing Pad with some 3M Ultrafine which started to take some marks out but the faithful Megs Cutting Pad with Megs 205 and 105 worked well as expected:










This was refined with the 3M Polishing Pad and Megs 205:




































































































Happy with that we moved around the car, Kev working on one panel with me working on the one next to it, Kev started with the Driver's Front Wing:





































While Kev worked on the Driver's Door I worked on the Rear Driver's Door:














































Kev finished off the lower section of this door:










Moving around the other side the Passenger Front Wing looked as follows - Before:










During:










After:










Passenger Rear Door - Before:










After:










Passenger Rear Wing - Before:



















Passenger A-Pillar - Before:










After:










Jules wasn't happy with the work outside on the Engine Bay so it was hit again with the Megs APC and Detailer Brush:










Then treated to some Sonus ****pit Detailer via an applicator pad:




























Jules was also disappointed that she didn't have an exhaust to do so turned her attention to the boot lock - Before:










After some careful wire wool and autosol application:



















The Fiesta was then driven back outside:










Showing some signs of excess polish:



















Jules then rinsed the car:




























Some beading:



















Then applied Megs Last Touch:










The car was then dried with a Waffle Weave drying towel:



















With the car back inside we then applied some Dodo Lime Prime via an Applicator Pad:










Then two coats of Collinite 476s via and Applicator Pad was applied:










The windows were cleaned with Megs Glass Cleaner:










Then the front and rear windows had Rain Repellent applied via an Applicator Pad:










Jules dressed the tyres and external black trim with Megs Tyre Shine via and Applicator:



















CG New Car Smell for the interior:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

*The Results*

*Inside*



































































































































































*Outside*


















































































Job done.............:thumb:

Nice little detail this one with some important lessons learnt:

1) More hands make this a much easier job;

2) Zaino Z8 makes a massive difference to the final finish!!!

Completely forgot to put some Zaino Z8 on at the end and IMHO it showed, love that product and apologies for not applying it, whoops...........

Jules and I had a right laugh with Kev and we finished at around 3.30pm so a good day with some good results............

Comment's good or bad welcome as always...........


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Fantastic turnaround as always mate, impressively reflective and glossy for the colour!

(It's a Mk6 though )


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2008)

A quality write up as ever, I couldnt ever see my missus getting involved like that in a detail, fairplay to her! Cracking work.:thumb:


----------



## JazzD (Jul 3, 2009)

Great work mate! amazing results :thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Cracking job. How long did you leave between applying coats of 476?


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Superb finish.

Same colour as my Focus which needs the same TLC.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Cracking job and write up.:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Certainly one mucky car. Nice turnaround. Good job.

Chris.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great work Si, I bet having both machines on the go made one hell of a difference...............:thumb:

Glad to see you busy lad.


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Top work mate as always :thumb:


----------



## bobjim (May 28, 2008)

fantastic, i cant wait to have my car done now!!!


----------



## gestev (Jul 1, 2009)

Great job, well done and a great, well informative post too, thanks!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cracking work Simon & Co. t'is a mk6 though:thumb:


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

wow what a difference on the fiesta. Top work - well done all!


----------



## Duke_Freedom (Jun 30, 2009)

Awesome job!!!


----------



## telewebby (Apr 27, 2009)

another quality job, you'll have to start charging for these soon

alex


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Spot on guys

Bet Jules had her work cut out on the interior...Ford's always seem to have really poor quality carpets & mats!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Chris_VRS said:


> Spot on guys
> 
> Bet Jules had her work cut out on the interior...Ford's always seem to have really poor quality carpets & mats!


the carpets aren't too bad, its the seat cloth thats shocking, my mk6 fiesta is on 21,000miles and the seats are wearing already


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

First class write up as always, although...

with so many nice photos of Jules I'm not sure if it shouldn't be marked NSFW!


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

transtek said:


> First class write up as always, although...
> 
> with so many nice photos of Jules I'm not sure if it shouldn't be marked NSFW!


Doh!!! we were so close to getting to page 3 before jules' pictures were mentioned in 'That' manner:thumb::thumb::thumb:

But seen as it's been mentioned now can i just say

Loving the specs and pig tails

and

PHWOAR!!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## Wardy (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice work Mr Baker - good turnaround that. Hope it will now get kept in that condition :thumb:

Steve


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

One word - STUNNING! :doublesho


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

It was at this point:










that I decided to continue viewing 

Nice work Simon.

S


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good as usual mate, you always get great results!!!

I still can't believe you were flip flops to do this stuff.... I would not have any toes left with the amount times I drop stuff on them, or the kartcher hose traps me!!!!

Personally, I don't like having anyone helping me, as I always find I watch them to make sure they are doing things well enough, but you seem to have a good wee team there!

:thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

This is the best thread ever!


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

nice job!


----------



## octygone (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice work Simon & Jules :wave:

Finally managed to find some Zaino Z8 for mine....and yes it does make a difference


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Fantastic turnaround as always mate, impressively reflective and glossy for the colour!
> 
> (It's a Mk6 though )


Sorry mate, I was pretty sure that I checked online but hey ho, whoops..........:O



TheProtector said:


> Cracking job. How long did you leave between applying coats of 476?


I usually leave around 15 mins to 20 mins depending on how many other tasks I can get done inbetween buffing........:thumb:



HC1001 said:


> Great work Si, I bet having both machines on the go made one hell of a difference...............:thumb:
> 
> Glad to see you busy lad.


Sure does Howard and I would recommend it.......so get your backside down to the unit..........:lol:



fiestadetailer said:


> cracking work Simon & Co. t'is a mk6 though:thumb:


Sorry buddy, my mistake..........:O



Chris_VRS said:


> Spot on guys
> 
> Bet Jules had her work cut out on the interior...Ford's always seem to have really poor quality carpets & mats!


Your spot on there Chris, Jules was cursing the interior and carpets all day, she hates doing any interior work on Ford's as they are just not that great, apologies to any Ford owners.............:O



transtek said:


> First class write up as always, although...
> 
> with so many nice photos of Jules I'm not sure if it shouldn't be marked NSFW!


Am I being thick but what does NSFW stand for?



The Cueball said:


> Looks good as usual mate, you always get great results!!!
> 
> I still can't believe you were flip flops to do this stuff.... I would not have any toes left with the amount times I drop stuff on them, or the kartcher hose traps me!!!!
> 
> ...


Flips Flops are the most practical for me to be honest, doesn't matter if they get wet and clean up nice and easily............:thumb:

I do know what you mean mate but it's more fun doing it with other people, passes the time and you can have a laugh..........more of a team effort..........



octygone said:


> Nice work Simon & Jules :wave:
> 
> Finally managed to find some Zaino Z8 for mine....and yes it does make a difference


Good stuff then Rob, glad your noticing the difference, don't suppose you want to buy me a bottle?


----------



## Warzie8 (Sep 11, 2008)

I think I'm in love. With the detailing of course!


----------



## InSPiRE (Jun 5, 2007)

Great job as usual!:thumb: In some pics I found it difficult to keep concentrated on the car if you know what I mean.:lol:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

it seems to depends on what make of ford imo

as said, fiestas and focus's seem to be REALLY [email protected], but yet mondeos seem to be ok. a bit like VW's, some are good, some are bad, as with vauxhalls too, the astras are a nightmare, yet vectras are easy 

semm to be far more cleavage shots in this detail, superb  detail that is i mean


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good there :thumb:


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

good work! Got to admire your buisness strategy too - sex sells  hot bird that likes the detailing, lucky mother****er


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Warzie8 said:


> I think I'm in love. With the detailing of course!


I think im in love to, but screw the car and detailing all together!


----------



## Warzie8 (Sep 11, 2008)

Okay I confess. You just don't see girls like that round my way!


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

fantastic work mate,

thanks for the pics!


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

sorry forgot to say, could you link me to the "Megs Large Brush" that was used for the wheels and arches? im looking for something like this 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

bigup said:


> sorry forgot to say, could you link me to the "Megs Large Brush" that was used for the wheels and arches? im looking for something like this
> 
> Thanks in advance!


No problem, this is the one I am using currently:

http://www.meguiars.co.uk/cgi-bin/specwd.pl?pc=X1010&tp=0


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Top work as usual and Jules looking good as ever, and yes Most ford carpets are a pain Fiesta's and Ka's seem to be the worst by far tho


----------



## kuzaweed (Oct 14, 2009)

Cracking Job Mate!!! 

curiosly what excatly is lime prime and it's purpose


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

kuzaweed said:


> Cracking Job Mate!!!
> 
> curiosly what excatly is lime prime and it's purpose


It's primarily a 'Pre-wax cleanser' but some people use it on a DA or Rotary to achieve some good levels of correction, I have found it's ideal to use before laying down a LSP but I have to say that I would rate Z-AIO as a better product now........:thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

brilliant work thats come up really well :thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Great job brilliant.:thumb:


----------

